# Buttons mit der Maus nicht anklickbar



## Gast (14. Feb 2006)

Auf meinen Windows XP SP2 Systemen läßt sich nach dem Starten einer Java-Applikation kein Button mit der Maus anklicken.
Über die Tastatur kann man die Buttons bedienen, sie sind also nicht deaktiviert.
Aber eine größere Applikation wie Suns Studio Creator läßt sich nicht wirklich gut nur über die Tastatur bedienen.

Ich würde annehmen, daß es sich um eine verquere Softwareinstallation oder einen Virus handelt, aber wenn ich ein System ganz neu aufsetze passiert das gleiche. Dabei ist es egal, ob ich WinXP Home oder Pro verwende (in jedem Fall mit SP 2) und ich habe es mit Java 1.4 und 1.5 probiert.

Unter Win2k passiert das nicht!

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es eine Einstellung unter Win XP gibt die man "umstellen" muß bzw. kann?!


----------



## MPW (14. Feb 2006)

Hae? AWT oder Swing, oder beide?

editieren, bloede frage, natuerlich swing, wenn es die Apps von Sun auch nicht tun;-)

finde ich merkwuerdig, bewegt sich der Button der ganricht oder wie?


----------



## Gast (15. Feb 2006)

Ob Suns Studio Creator mit Swing oder AWT arbeitet, weiß ich nicht.
Ich kann die Maus ganz normal über das Java-Window bewegen, aber beim anklicken passiert nix.
Beim Suns Studio Creator werden beim überfahren der Menüpunkte diese auch optisch hervorgehoben, so daß die Mausposition offensichtlich korrekt bestimmt wird, aber auch die Menüelemente sind nicht anklickbar.
Mich verwundert das auch sehr, da das nur bei Java Programmen auftritt, bei keinem normalen Windows-Programm ...
Offensichtlich scheine ich so ziemlich der einzige zu sein, da ich beim googlen nix gefunden habe und auch sonst keinen Hinweis auf ein solches Verhalten.
Aber es irritiert mich so sehr, daß es auch auf einem neu aufgesetzten System das gleiche Verhalten zeigt.


----------



## MPW (15. Feb 2006)

hm...ja da bist du wohl der einzige, denn das sind absolute Standartfunktionen, die sollten zu 100% funktionieren.

Hast du schonmal ein eigenes kleines Programm gestestet, vllt. fliegen da Exceptions oder so....


----------



## Gast (16. Feb 2006)

In meiner allerletzten Verzweiflung habe ich die Maus getauscht und siehe es funktioniert.
Darauf bin ich vorher nicht gekommen, da alle Windows-Programme einwandfrei funktionieren und die "Maus" auch unter Windows 2000 mit Java funktioniert.
Aber offensichtlich gibt es "Inkompatibiltäten" ich benutze nämlich aus chronischem Platzmangel auf dem Schreibtisch keine Maus, sondern einen Logitech-Trackball.
Jetzt wo ich eine "echte" Maus angeschlossen habe, funktionieren auch die Java-Programme einwandfrei ... sicherheitshalber nochmal den Trackball angeschlossen - könnte ja sein, daß es nur ein Wackelkontakt war - aber mit dem Trackball funktioniert es wieder nicht!

Hat jemand anderes Erfahrungen mit Trackball und Java? Eigentlich würde ich sehr ungern auf meinen Trackball verzichten (inzwischen bin ich so dran gewöhnt, daß ich eine Maus wie ein absoluter Grobmotoriker bediene  :lol


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In meiner allerletzten Verzweiflung habe ich die Maus getauscht und siehe es funktioniert.
> Darauf bin ich vorher nicht gekommen, da alle Windows-Programme einwandfrei funktionieren und die "Maus" auch unter Windows 2000 mit Java funktioniert.
> Aber offensichtlich gibt es "Inkompatibiltäten" ich benutze nämlich aus chronischem Platzmangel auf dem Schreibtisch keine Maus, sondern einen Logitech-Trackball.
> Jetzt wo ich eine "echte" Maus angeschlossen habe, funktionieren auch die Java-Programme einwandfrei ... sicherheitshalber nochmal den Trackball angeschlossen - könnte ja sein, daß es nur ein Wackelkontakt war - aber mit dem Trackball funktioniert es wieder nicht!
> ...



Ich glaube, dass das ein Trugschluss ist, weil das fuer Java nicht relevant ist, woher die Mauseingaben kommen. Es kann hoechstens sein - was ja allgemein bekannt ist - das Logitech mal wieder einen Muelltreiber programmiert hat, so wie schon so oft -. Ist die andere Maus auch eine Logitech? Hast du mal einen Trackball von einer anderen Firma probiert?


----------



## MPW (16. Feb 2006)

sorry, das gerade war ich, vesuch nochmal ein treiberupdate!


----------



## Gast (17. Feb 2006)

Okay, der Tip mit den Treibern war klasse!
Ein echter Anfängerfehler: Ich hatte keine Treiber für den Trackball installiert, da die Windows-Maustreiber für die Windowsprogramme tadellos funktionierten.
Jetzt habe ich die neusten Logitech-Treiber für den Trackball runtergeladen und installiert.
Und siehe da: Ich kann jetzt auch in Java Programmen mit dem Trackball klicken  :lol: 

Hmmm, als Gast kann ich jetzt leider gar kein Häckchen machen um zu zeigen, daß alles klar ist ... vor dem nächsten Posting muß ich mich unbedingt anmelden!  :wink:


----------



## MPW (17. Feb 2006)

hm, finde ich trotzdem merkwuerdig, gehoert das in die Kategorie, Windows will Java verdraengen, ich finde das ja ein bisschen frech, dass das nicht ohne geht....


----------

